# treball



## merquiades

Hola a tothom.  Una pregunta fàcil.   Com pronuncia els occidentals el mot "treball"?   Amb una vocal [e] tancada?
Jo em demandava per què es escriu amb "e" i no pas amb "a", creia que es tractava només d'una convencíó d'ortografia ja que per als orientals no existeix una diferència entre les dues vocals en posició àtona, però després vaig recordar que els occidentals sí les distingeixen sempre, i per això no ho tinc clar per què hi ha una "e".  Què en sabeu vosaltres?


----------



## Dymn

Segons el DCVB ho pronuncien amb _e_:


> Fon.: tɾəβáʎ (pir-or., or.); *tɾeβáʎ (occ., val.);* tɾəβáј (or., bal.).


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies.  Probablement la paraula ha estat escrita i pronuciada sempre con "e".


----------



## Seelewig

Els occidentals ho pronunciem amb "e", efectivament.
Normalment l'ortografia és força indicativa: no tindria gaire sentit escriure-ho amb "a", si allà on es distingeix en la pronúncia ho diuen amb "e". (És clar que hi ha excepcions, com algunes terminacions verbals, pero en fi, en general és prou orientatiu, en casos com aquest).


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Tréball. Confesso que de vegades dic "traball" però segurament per castellanisme.


----------



## Penyafort

Prové del llatí _tr*i*paliu_. El català en aquest cas és molt més lògic que no pas el francès, l'occità, l'espanyol o el portuguès.


----------



## Elxenc

Els parlants valencians tenim certa tendència a obrir les "e"  fins fer-les "a" quan són obertes. En aquest cas es compleix per molt parlants i diem "Traball".


----------



## Xiscomx

I per aquí l'acabam amb /i/ final a la parla: trebai.


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx said:


> I per aquí l'acabam amb /i/ final a la parla: trebai.


Aquesta "i" final en comptes de la "LL" és la pronunciació que jo recomane, sobre tot als castellans, que no saben/poden/volen fer-la, per a que no  resulte tan horrorosa, a les meues orelles, la seua pronuncia de treball o Sabadell que passen a ser trebal i Sabadel. Els explique que , almenys fan una pronunciació usada dintre la llengua, la fan/feu alguns mallorquins (menorquins i eivicencs?).


----------



## Circunflejo

merquiades said:


> Probablement la paraula ha estat escrita i pronuciada sempre con "e".


No. Al DIEC no surt traball, però al Alcover-Moll sí que surt. El exemples son de fa més d'un segle, però.



Elxenc said:


> eivicencs


 Això és un valencianisme? Eivissencs el que sempre he sentit i llegit.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> No. Al DIEC no surt traball, però al Alcover-Moll sí que surt. El exemples son de fa més d'un segle, però.
> 
> 
> Això és un valencianisme? Eivissencs el que sempre he sentit i llegit.


Cap valencianisme. Una errada i ben forta.  Eivissenc, eivissenc... (sonar, sona igual, no?


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> No. Al DIEC no surt traball, però al Alcover-Moll sí que surt. El exemples son de fa més d'un segle, però.



Compte amb això, però. Les variacions gràfiques entre _e _i _a _en les varietats orientals (que em sembla que són les que hi venen) són ben antigues i simplement reflecteixen els segles que fa que volta la innovació de la vocal neutra.



Circunflejo said:


> Eivissencs el que sempre he sentit i llegit.



Bé, alguns els diuen _ervissencs, _que és més difícil.


----------



## Elxenc

Penyafort said:


> Compte amb això, però. Les variacions gràfiques entre _e _i _a _en les varietats orientals (que em sembla que són les que hi venen) són ben antigues i simplement reflecteixen els segles que fa que volta la innovació de la vocal neutra.
> 
> 
> 
> Bé, alguns els diuen _ervissencs, _que és més difícil.


Na Maria del Mar Bonet en una de les seues cançons, trobe que en "Les illes", poema del valencià Vicent Andres Estellés en parlar d' Eivissa , pronuncia en un dels versos:  "ervissa s'ha casat".


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc said:


> Els parlants valencians tenim certa tendència a obrir les "e" fins fer-les "a" quan són obertes.


Què vols dir quan són obertes?  Una e en posició àtona com a _treball _no pot ser oberta en cap dialecte, excepcions a banda (_dèsset_).


----------



## Circunflejo

Circunflejo said:


> Al DIEC no surt traball, però a l'Alcover-Moll sí que hi surt.


----------



## Penyafort

*a l'*Alcover-Moll sí que *hi *surt


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> No. Al DIEC no surt traball, però al *a l'*Alcover-Moll sí que *hi *surt. El exemples son de fa més d'un segle, però.


Així està millor.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> *a l'*Alcover-Moll sí que *hi *surt





Xiscomx said:


> Així està millor.


Ah, clar! Gràcies.

P.S.: Amb el pronom hi tinc menys problemes que amb el pronom en però a vegades...


----------

